# shots?



## grams (Oct 26, 2009)

Do you give your pot belly's any type of prevention shots?


----------



## miron28 (Nov 1, 2009)

i have a potbelly pig that is 12 and i have never gave her any shots nor have i ever gave her any wormer


----------

